# rubbermaid 150 or 300gallon water trough



## travistiale (Dec 14, 2010)

does anyone know where they sell these water tanks at?? i understand they are used for horses and such... so probably farm hobby/ livestock supply? anyone seen them being sold in the lowermainland?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

if its for farm you should try Co-op in langley.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check Acklad. Prettu sure Grant at IPU can get you one.

There were 2 FS on CL last week. Do a search in CL.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

150 in stock in BBY. if interested please check with them for the price.


----------

